# Oh my god help me painless diarrhea



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Painless diarrhea is a warning sign? I just online this is a sign of organic disease I'm so scared right now this is what I get in the morning loose stool it doesn't hurt


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually this is painless, copious, gushing diarrhea, not one BM in the morning that runs on the loose side (as stools on the loose side often pass easily).

And this is a sign of a GI infection, not something like an IBD or cancer or whatever you are probably fearing more than you got something you need a pill I(antibiotic or anti parasitic) to clear up in a week or so of treatment.

Basically gushing watery diarrhea means you need some stool tests to see which bug it is of the ones that cause this (as some bugs tend to cause crampy diarrhea)


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you Kathleen. So, I usually get the mushy movement after having coffee. I get the smaller formed pieces on other days. I need to do something about my anxiety. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do it yourself? Mindfulness meditation would be the main thing you can do on your own. There are some self help anxiety workbooks that use some cognitive behavioral therapy techniques that can be helpful.

http://psychcentral.com/blog/archives/2012/02/22/3-practices-to-calm-an-anxious-mind/ has some info on the mindfulness.

If you can or are willing to bring in professionals then start with the GP and they can either prescribe something or refer you to a therapist or other doc who can prescribe something.


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, Kathleen. Yeah it's weird: I get up in the morning, I'm fine, an then I start worrying about the fact that I will have to poop today an it will look weird and soft and I know I'll be more anxious because of this. If I hold it and don't go when the urge hits me I may be looking at a few day of constipation. This is all day. My day depends on my stool. Which is usually uninpressive. What can I do about that? Take deep breaths on the toilet? Take a Xanax (I currently don't have any of these)? In obsessed with my stool. I'm worried I have secretory diarrhea and I should even know what that is at 27 years old pursuing a humanities phd....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you won't buy a self help book, won't go to the doctor, won't try a meditation program for a couple of months (it isn't a quick fix) you could look at this site and try these things (the kinds of things you would find in the self help book.

http://www.helpguide.org/mental/anxiety_self_help.htm

but they aren't a quick fix, either.

But if the anxiety is severe, or even mild but persistant enough to be disruptive, you may need professional help and I'm not qualified to do that kind of work. I can point you at a few resources, but even the coaching I do we refer out anyone who is anxious enough to be stuck enough they can't take action on their own, or the anxiety seems to be working to prevent them from taking action to end the anxiety.

It isn't exactly an addiction, but sometimes people get in a vicious cycle of anxiety and it can take professional help to get out of the "addiction" to the anxiety. Sometimes the anxiety makes you behave in ways that serve only to maintain the anxiety and tend to make you avoid anything that may reduce it. So you get in a loop of the anxiety creating the anxiety which then creates more anxiety and so on.

As I told you secretory diarrhea is many many many many many episodes of watery diarrhea hour after hour day after day week after week. One poop that is loose in the morning is not that, that you can't let go of an unreaonsable fear makes me worry about you. And it sounds like something I am really not qualified to do anything about. I know what resources can (generally most effective is a program of longer term preventative medications with something like Xanax for any breakthrough anxiety while you do a program of stress reduction (like the meditation) and cognitive behavioral therapy with a therapist that is trained to break the anxiety cycle).

Most schools have a mental health unit that will help set up the appropriate level of treatment (I outlined the full out program above, but you may need some part of that vs all of that, and determine what you might be able to do as a self-help).

One of the links I posted had the link to Jeff Brantley's book, even reading that could be a good start, but I can't make you seek help (either self or professional).


----------



## JWeav (Dec 6, 2013)

Sounds a lot like the symptoms I experienced (or still experience if I stray off the SCD/GAPS & FODMAPS diet). I was given antibiotics to work on ridding my system of SIBO (the cure goes on for a long while after the antibiotics with a strict diet which is expanded upon as your gut heals). I also have fructose malabsorption which requires you stick to yet another diet. From my understanding the FM stays with you but the diet for that is not as restrictive as the combo of both the GAPS or SCD and the SIBO. I don't know what your diet is like but I thought I ate a healthy low fat diet with lots of veggies and fruit. That did not spare me, in fact, those healthy smoothies were aggravating it. Mark Pimental has a book out on SIBO and IBS. You might want to look for it on Amazon or wherever you buy books. http://www.cedars-sinai.edu/Bios---Physician/P-Z/Mark-Pimentel-MD-FRCPC.aspx# is his website. I am sure not everyone with IBS has SIBO but it is worth investigating.


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies. They are greatly appreciated.


----------

